# قرص تفتيش هندسي عنultrasonic inspection level 2



## moh.daowod (3 فبراير 2011)

لكل مهندسين تفتيش هندسي قرص كامل 
INSPECTION ENGINEERING
ULTRASONIC INSPECTION



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UM1QTMQ3
اسئلكم الدعاء 
وبالتوفيق جميعا


----------



## welding engineer (7 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------

